# nutrients



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

hi there 


is there a website or some guideleines about the amount of nutrients that babies should be getting? (mine are 9 mos now)

there is so much about they should be getting enough iron, protein, calcium, portions of fruit snd veg etc etc etc that i feel my two would need to eat a mountain to get the right anmount of nutrients!!!!!

sometimes mine dont eat a thing and i am giving them abidec daily but that obviously does not have iron calcium etc tc

it would be nice to be able to refer to something that tells you how much a portion of fruit/veg is for a baby and how much iron they need and where to obtain that amount from etc etc most of the info starts from he age of one year!!

i hope i am not sounding too stupid as i do roughly know what they need and obviously they need a balanced diet, but it can be frustrating and even a tad worrying when your babies reject cetain foods. i also have one child who has an allergy to milk so that cut out quite a bit, although they are on soya formula for cooking now.  plus their usual BM

your thoughts would be great , sorry for the length

lizzylou
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya hun

Have a look/ read on:

http://www.eatwell.gov.uk/asksam/agesandstages/childrenandbabies/

This site should (!!) tell you all you need to know!!

If not come back to me!!

Jxx

*POST CONTAINS UNCONFIRMED EXTERNAL LINK:FERTILITY FRIENDS IS NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ITS CONTENTS*


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

hi

thanks for the info.   it does not however really give advice for babies the youngest it focuses on is toddlers. just want to make sure i am doing everything ok

for example do babies need two portions of oily fish per week, should i watch how much salmon i give due to high levels of mercury. the other query i had was about how much liver to give epr week as i know it is high in vit A

sorry for all the Q's i know how busy you are 

lizzy


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Found this for you!

http://www.firstfoodsfast.co.uk/guide.htm

Jxxxx

*POST CONTAINS UNCONFIRMED EXTERNAL LINK:FERTILITY FRIENDS IS NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ITS CONTENTS*


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

thankyou jeannette you really are a star!!! 

just one more question....(promise) do you know how many times (max) you should give a baby liver per week. i like the fact it is high in iron but i know you ned tyo be cautious as it is high in vit A

thanks so much for all your help!! truely appreciated 

lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya hun

From info I have read..its not ideal to give baby's liver until over one (due to its high vit A content). After 1 they can have a 1-2 small spoonfuls once a week.

The infomation does vary..some sites say after 6 mths but its best to act on the safer side.

Jxxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

i have already given mine two lots ((small amounts mixed with sweet pot, carrot and courgette) and have quite a bit more stored in the freezer......finally found something they both seem to like also!!!! do you suggest i chuck the rest...they are nearly 10 months now!!!


lizzy
xxxxx


----------

